
Ask HN: What features does Prometheus based monitoring lack wrt. to APM tools? - pranay01
I think many people here use Prometheus&#x2F;Grafana for infra and application monitoring esp. in Kubernetes now. It is almost the default OSS solution.<p>What features you find that  Prometheus&#x2F;Grafana lacks compared to full-fledged APM like DataDog - which makes you consider trying a paid APM?<p>Some features which I can think of are reporting - like generating  PDF reports to send it to team or management. Another is a visualization of overall infra - in terms of server maps and microservices in them, and graph of calls between them.<p>What are other such features you find lacking in Prometheus&#x2F;Grafana compared to paid solutions?
======
ankitnayan
Logging, Tracing, Analytics from myMind.stack.pop()

